# Found this on Craigslist Nashville.



## tndrew (Aug 15, 2011)

Smokey Joe Smoker???


----------



## roller (Aug 15, 2011)

Cool !


----------



## tyotrain (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## michael ark (Aug 15, 2011)

That's cool looking.


----------



## meateater (Aug 15, 2011)

Different and cool ! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 16, 2011)

Looks like a nice little unit!


----------

